# Pokemon TCG 2 translation?



## GundamXXX (May 24, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knows if theres a full translation of Pokemon TCG2 somewhere out there... I tried looking but I could only find half completed ones and since the game is like 10yo its hard to find more

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Potticus (May 24, 2010)

WAIT WAIT

There is a tcg2?

What the fuck I love the first one...

Is this a jap only rom?


----------



## GundamXXX (May 24, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> WAIT WAIT
> 
> There is a tcg2?
> 
> ...




Yea bastards only released it in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope they bring out  3rd one on teh DS though http://gbatemp.net/t227535-latest-trademarks-from-japan


----------



## DJPlace (May 25, 2010)

damn i hope it will have wi-fi


----------



## NinjaxFoote (Jun 1, 2010)

http://tcg2.110mb.com/index.html
Delivered.
:3
Though it's not complete, 70% and still going.
I've personally been waiting for it to be 100% complete.
Glad to see there are others on here that would love to see this game in English.


----------



## W007 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, I'd also love to see this released in English.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 6, 2012)

http://tcg2.midnightwaters.net/

this is their new website


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 6, 2012)

I've played both 1 and 2...man they were awesome. Still, I've noticed cards are becoming increasingly OP lately....will 3 be a good idea (hmmm...)


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 7, 2012)

Really wish we'd had this released in English =(  Always wanted to play the second one but I can't read much Japanese >.<  Even the ones with some translation are still too hard for me, lol.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://artemis251.fobby.net/pkmntcg2/index.html  a complete patch of this game


----------



## Creqaw (Jun 16, 2012)

Alexander_86 said:


> http://artemis251.fobby.net/pkmntcg2/index.html  a complete patch of this game


Never expected to see that. I remember that I wished there was a translation of it after finishing the first game years ago.


----------



## Alexander_86 (May 28, 2013)

http://tcg2.luminaskies.net/download.html another new website of the translation of the game


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jun 19, 2017)

http://artemis251.fobby.net/pkmntcg2/index.html 

the other is at 90% at the moment


----------

